# RBE feature requests



## BAGZZlash (Apr 7, 2008)

If you got ideas of more features to add, please post them here!


----------



## t3hn0 (Apr 7, 2008)

what if you could have some recently opened bios list so it wouldn't take you few minutes browsing on your pc to find bios?

* edit:
check for update button?


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 7, 2008)

An option to load and/or save the changes made on the bios. So you can load the changes when you got a clean bios from to begin.
A warning message like "This is a HD2x00/HD3xx0 Editor" If someone want to open/edit a PRE HD2x00/3xx0 Bios
Automatic check for a updates at start up


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 9, 2008)

A function which check after entering input, if there are other input boxes with the same old value. Gives a pop up and ask if the user want to change the other values boxes to the new value. (Is very handy when changing memory speed etc)


----------



## Wolf91 (Apr 22, 2008)

It would be lovely if it were possibile to control the FAN SETTINGS of 3870X2 cards.

Many people have great problems with the Fan Stepping table...... This could solve them and so won't be necessary to use RivaTuner!

My card have this problem.... The fan starts running fast just over 90°.... But in 9 cases out of 10 it will reset before this temperature to prevent frying.....


----------



## Mad-Matt (May 7, 2008)

Id like to see a pal switch for enabling pal display sizes.  Every previous radeon card allows 720x512, but for some reason missing on the 3870.  Some cards have pal hardare switch as all previous radeon cards ... but not my launch day 3870.

If it can by added into the bios by this great bios editor, then that would be great


----------



## BAGZZlash (May 7, 2008)

Mad-Matt said:


> Id like to see a pal switch for enabling pal display sizes.  Every previous radeon card allows 720x512, but for some reason missing on the 3870.  Some cards have pal hardare switch as all previous radeon cards ... but not my launch day 3870.
> 
> If it can by added into the bios by this great bios editor, then that would be great



You can set this using the CCC, can't you?


----------



## Mad-Matt (May 8, 2008)

No. Not with the 3870.  drop any other card in such as x800 and 1950pro and it appears as a selectable res.  plop 3870 back in and the res is gone.  The 3870 does have an ntsc sticker on it. im not sure if any have been released as pal versions.  kinda hoping that its an unlockable hidden away in the bios somewhere


----------



## L7R (May 30, 2008)

Support for changing voltages in 2900 series cards would be great! ...Or if someone already got it working (in any RBE version) please let us know, thank you. Although quantum force works fine for voltage changing, it doesnt preserve correct bios checksum.


----------



## L7R (Jun 1, 2008)

Just tried previous versions and found 1.07 works with 2900Pro(512bit) and 2900XT. Both 2D and 3D voltages works fine! 1.08, 1.09 and 1.10 didn't preserve voltage changes. I use Atiflash for flashing.


----------



## BodyAction19 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would like adding support for the X*** series, because they aren't dead yet. Thks


----------



## chamb (Jun 25, 2008)

Wolf91 said:


> It would be lovely if it were possibile to control the FAN SETTINGS of 3870X2 cards.
> 
> Many people have great problems with the Fan Stepping table...... This could solve them and so won't be necessary to use RivaTuner!
> 
> My card have this problem.... The fan starts running fast just over 90°.... But in 9 cases out of 10 it will reset before this temperature to prevent frying.....



Hello BAGZZlash. You really make an amazing work on this RBE!

I am definitely voting for this one: Fan Settings access for HD3870X2. Without RivaTuner my Asus card crashes anytime I'm playing some serious games, because of overheating...

What we'd really love is the direct temperature transfer function like the one you get for single HD3870... Much better than those stupid temperature tables they use by default.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jun 25, 2008)

Wolf91 said:


> It would be lovely if it were possibile to control the FAN SETTINGS of 3870X2 cards.





chamb said:


> Hello BAGZZlash. You really make an amazing work on this RBE!
> 
> I am definitely voting for this one: Fan Settings access for HD3870X2.



RBE v1.11 (coming the next days) will add full support of fan control for most 3870 X². Still, some 3870 X² can't be supported because the part of the BIOS programming the controller is messed up. But again: For most cards it will work.


----------



## chamb (Jun 25, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> RBE v1.11 (coming the next days) will add full support of fan control for most 3870 X². Still, some 3870 X² can't be supported because the part of the BIOS programming the controller is messed up. But again: For most cards it will work.



This the best news of the day !

I will now start praying my Asus card has a standard design.

Have a nice day BAGZZlash.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jun 26, 2008)

chamb said:


> This the best news of the day !
> 
> I will now start praying my Asus card has a standard design.
> 
> Have a nice day BAGZZlash.



In the TPU database, there are two BIOSes for 3870 X² from Asus, both are being supported.  Still, gotta hope the card takes the changed values. Would you do me the favour and keep me updated after testing it?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2008)

Does RBE support the HD4k series?


----------



## chamb (Jun 26, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> In the TPU database, there are two BIOSes for 3870 X² from Asus, both are being supported.  Still, gotta hope the card takes the changed values. Would you do me the favour and keep me updated after testing it?



When RBE 1.11 is available I will take some time and try to flash my Asus HD3870X2 with updated fan control. I do not plan to change the clocks though. I'll post my results on this forum of course.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jun 26, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Does RBE support the HD4k series



Sure.



chamb said:


> When RBE 1.11 is available I will take some time and try to flash my Asus HD3870X2 with updated fan control. I do not plan to change the clocks though. I'll post my results on this forum of course.



Thanks!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 27, 2008)

a force flash option witha big warning and many clauses.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think it would be sweet if you ould set it up so that after you flash the card with the edited bios that you can overclock the card from there, this way you dont have to keep flashing the bios, it seems that after you flash the edited bios on to it they are then locked.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 27, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> I think it would be sweet if you ould set it up so that after you flash the card with the edited bios that you can overclock the card from there, this way you dont have to keep flashing the bios, it seems that after you flash the edited bios on to it they are then locked.



which card are using? I can still overclock more after i've flash. I just use RBE to edit voltage and fan settings.


----------



## VuurVOS (Jun 28, 2008)

I want to edit/change the default values of mem/gpu which you can see in GPU-Z. 

For example the Sapphire HD 3870 Atomic Edition bios has a speed of 825/1200mhz. When I edit my normal bios to those speeds I still see the old default vaules of 777/1126mhz.


----------



## chamb (Jun 28, 2008)

chamb said:


> When RBE 1.11 is available I will take some time and try to flash my Asus HD3870X2 with updated fan control. I do not plan to change the clocks though. I'll post my results on this forum of course.



Well I've just done it.
I flashed my Asus HD3870X2 card to modify the fan control. It worked perfectly at the first attempt, the card's fan speed is now proportional to the core temperature (transfer function). And I do not experience those crashes in games anymore.

Thank you so much BAGZZlash for making this possible.

My card exact reference is "EAH3870X2/G/HTDI/1G" in case someone has the same. It is a pretty standard design that almost every HD3870X2 on the market would follow.


----------



## smartali89 (Jul 6, 2008)

Support for X1000 plxzz...


----------



## Divet (Jul 17, 2008)

Please, add the possibility to adjust "duty cycle min". On my Radeon 2650 this parameter is 31 and I am planning to change it to 25. For quietness.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jul 17, 2008)

Divet said:


> Please, add the possibility to adjust "duty cycle min". On my Radeon 2650 this parameter is 31 and I am planning to change it to 25. For quietness.



WTF? It actually _is_ changeable!


----------



## smartali89 (Jul 17, 2008)

support for x1000 series???


----------



## Divet (Jul 17, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> WTF? It actually _is_ changeable!


I'm sorry, but it is changeable only if "Use transfer function (recommended)" is checked!
In my BIOS another item "Use look up table" is checked and I'm afraid of changing to "Use transfer function"...
Please answer me, can I do this: 1) change to "Use transfer function"; 2) set "duty cycle min"; 3) immediately after this change to "Use look up table" ("duty cycle min" becomes gray inactive)?
Would my new value of "duty cycle min" be saved???


----------



## VuurVOS (Jul 17, 2008)

smartali89 said:


> support for x1000 series???


I think RBE isn't going to support it because those card are'nt sold any more. Why dont you use RaBiT?



Divet said:


> I'm sorry, but it is changeable only if "Use transfer function (recommended)" is checked!
> In my BIOS another item "Use look up table" is checked and I'm afraid of changing to "Use transfer function"...
> Please answer me, can I do this: 1) change to "Use transfer function"; 2) set "duty cycle min"; 3) immediately after this change to "Use look up table" ("duty cycle min" becomes gray inactive)?
> Would my new value of "duty cycle min" be saved???


You only need to change the first fan value of the look up table to 25%


----------



## Divet (Jul 17, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> You only need to change the first fan value of the look up table to 25%


Of course, I tried! Without success!
First, first temperature value in my look up table was 60 degrees! So it's fan value works only if 60 degrees achieved!
I tried to change it from 60 to 40 degrees! (And fan speed value from 41 to 25)! But without any good result! After saving, flashing, rebooting - temperature was 45 degrees and fan was 31 !!!!!! A don't know, why!


----------



## VuurVOS (Jul 17, 2008)

Could you post your bios in the bugtracker thread ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

I want a new GUI, one labelling things properly  like the UVD clock profile actually being labelled UVD


----------



## VuurVOS (Jul 18, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I want a new GUI, one labelling things properly  like the UVD clock profile actually being labelled UVD



BAGZZlash is already working on it. You can post a screenshot how it must look in the "General information and discussion" thread

PS This is my suggestion -> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=886092&postcount=318


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jul 18, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> BAGZZlash is already working on it. You can post a screenshot how it must look in the "General information and discussion" thread
> 
> PS This is my suggestion -> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=886092&postcount=318



Thanks for stepping into the breach for me. But to make things straight: I'm not _working_ on it, I'm still _thinking_ about it (a lot!). Because it's not that simple. I'm really willing to make your suggestion come real, but it's hard because all powerplay states vary for BIOS to BIOS.


----------



## arroyo (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello BAGZZlash,

In RBE 1.14 CCC limits can be increased up to 720/1200 for HD4850. On techpowerup BIOS database there is BIOS from Gainward 4850 Golden Sample --link--(standard clocked 700/1100) witch allows go up to 750/1150. Can you add this profile to Method1 - Hash. Those are limits for my card on stock voltage, and I think most of 4850 users can do this.

If you will add this profile, I would be glad to test it on my HD4850.

PS. You are doing a hell of a good job for ATI users. Man ... you are legend!


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 25, 2008)

arroyo said:


> Hello BAGZZlash,
> 
> In RBE 1.14 CCC limits can be increased up to 720/1200 for HD4850. On techpowerup BIOS database there is BIOS from Gainward 4850 Golden Sample --link--(standard clocked 700/1100) witch allows go up to 750/1150. Can you add this profile to Method1 - Hash. Those are limits for my card on stock voltage, and I think most of 4850 users can do this.
> 
> ...



Thank you man, I look every now and then after such BIOSes with increased overdrive headroom. Consider it done for the next RBE release!


----------



## nafets (Aug 26, 2008)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before or if it's even possible;

Editing and setting voltage ranges.

Example: With my HD4870 there are a number of BIOSes available with varying voltage settings and/or ranges. Some come either locked in at one voltage setting (usually at 1.263v or even 1.276v; changing voltages in these BIOSes does nothing) or with a useable voltage range (1.083v to 1.263v; you can change voltages in these BIOSes to the 4 voltages in this range).

It would be great if you could expand the range to include the minimum value I've seen for the HD4870, which is 1.083v (for undervolting in 2D - saving power), and to the maximum value I've seen, which is 1.276v (for overvolting in 3DHP - increasing overclocking stability).


----------



## VuurVOS (Aug 26, 2008)

nafets said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before or if it's even possible;
> 
> Editing and setting voltage ranges.
> 
> ...


I tried the special Diamond Bios. It was a bad overclocker even with 1.276v. I could push 5MHz more out the 113-B50701-105 Bios and my screen wasn't corrupt when setting the RAM at 200MHz

The problem is, if you dont have any information about it, it impossible to find what your looking for. So changing the voltage range is impossible without knowing the bytes and maybe even not possible because hardware limits of the Voltage Regulator. So it is guesing in the dark. 

If BAGZZlash had a HD4870 card, it would be easier for him to find it out.


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 28, 2008)

@voltage range - I second that. I'm a bit late commer to this thread, but this was my initial request to be made.. nafets was quicker though 
It's not that important to me personaly, but it would be usefull to have range from 1,083 - 1,276 just because you'd have a choice. Right now, you either have high voltages or low voltages, can't have both.. As for lousy overclockability of Diamond bios (VuurVOS) - it matters little if all that is taken from their BIOS is high voltage  Than we could take any BIOS that is good overclocker or original one from your card, and enable both low/high voltages, and low/high CCC limits. Btw, what's that with voltage regulator hardware limits? We know it can give +0,02V in real measured voltage with Diamond BIOS, and we all know it gives much lower voltage with 1,083V tweak, so voltage regulator can do it alright.

My second request would be just that. Any way to force CCC to show LOWER clock range in Overdrive? I'd really like if we would have 150-999 for GPU and 200-1200 for memory 

For my third request, I'm getting back to posts #32/33/34 (Ketxxx  , VuurVOS, BAGZZlash)


BAGZZlash said:


> Thanks for stepping into the breach for me. But to make things straight: I'm not _working_ on it, I'm still _thinking_ about it (a lot!). Because it's not that simple. I'm really willing to make your suggestion come real, but it's hard because all powerplay states vary for BIOS to BIOS.



I persume that changing label txt is problematic part. Why don't you use txtbox instead of ordinary label? or dropdown list or something like that, which is all similar to current solution. Only thing you need to change is that each group of clocks has its own changeable txtbox. I'm low on Visual Studio skills, but should be no more complicated than current solution.


----------



## VuurVOS (Aug 28, 2008)

LuxZg said:


> @voltage range - I second that. I'm a bit late commer to this thread, but this was my initial request to be made.. nafets was quicker though
> It's not that important to me personaly, but it would be usefull to have range from 1,083 - 1,276 just because you'd have a choice. Right now, you either have high voltages or low voltages, can't have both.. As for lousy overclockability of Diamond bios (VuurVOS) - it matters little if all that is taken from their BIOS is high voltage  Than we could take any BIOS that is good overclocker or original one from your card, and enable both low/high voltages, and low/high CCC limits. Btw, what's that with voltage regulator hardware limits? We know it can give +0,02V in real measured voltage with Diamond BIOS, and we all know it gives much lower voltage with 1,083V tweak, so voltage regulator can do it alright.


Its not so easy. The problem is how it works. I am speaking and trying with BAGZZlash to find out how it works. I have an idea but its proberly more or less fault. I know more or less how it works on the 100 bios but the problem is my solution didn't fit with the 105. It did more or less explain why the voltages looked  so on the 100 bios.



LuxZg said:


> My second request would be just that. Any way to force CCC to show LOWER clock range in Overdrive? I'd really like if we would have 150-999 for GPU and 200-1200 for memory


I tought they where set by the states clocks.



LuxZg said:


> For my third request, I'm getting back to posts #32/33/34 (Ketxxx  , VuurVOS, BAGZZlash)
> 
> 
> I persume that changing label txt is problematic part. Why don't you use txtbox instead of ordinary label? or dropdown list or something like that, which is all similar to current solution. Only thing you need to change is that each group of clocks has its own changeable txtbox. I'm low on Visual Studio skills, but should be no more complicated than current solution.


Thats nice. A dropdown list where you can select a state. So you only need one set of boxed to show every thing. (so you still need 9 textboxes). I will make later a screenshot of you idea.


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, didn't exactly envision it like this, but your screenshot looks fine to me  So fine, I'll just forget my idea 

@lower CCC Overdrive limits - you mean, I should make BIOS clocks run on 160/200 by default, than I'll have 160GPU/200memory available in Overdrive?

@voltage ranges, well, we can just hope that you guys will find a way some day..


----------



## Muhad (Aug 28, 2008)

Add help bubbles to most of the fields with text large enough to read.
A couple of the help boxes existing now display text that is really hard to read.


This is a great utility and I am sure glad I found it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Older Cards*

Is there any Possible Way to allow Older Cards such as the Radeon X1K Series into the bunch, because i tried saving my bios using Rabit and tried loading it in the RBE and it gives this in the attachment


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Is there any Possible Way to allow Older Cards such as the Radeon X1K Series into the bunch, because i tried saving my bios using Rabit and tried loading it in the RBE and it gives this in the attachment



Sorry, not gonna happen. RBE does and always will support video cards from HD 2x00 on only.


----------



## VuurVOS (Sep 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Is there any Possible Way to allow Older Cards such as the Radeon X1K Series into the bunch, because i tried saving my bios using Rabit and tried loading it in the RBE and it gives this in the attachment



Why write a bios editor for the X1K Series if there is already a bios edior called Rabit. Why would BAGZZlash spend his time/money on something which isn't produced any more

EDIT Dammit BAGZZlash was faster......


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2008)

VuurVOS said:


> Why write a bios editor for the X1K Series if there is already a bios edior called Rabit. Why would BAGZZlash spend his time/money on something which isn't produced any more
> 
> EDIT Dammit BAGZZlash was faster......



Dude dont try to rip my head off, this is a free forum, Also Rabit doesnt detect Cards Properly anyway.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 8, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dude dont try to rip my head off, this is a free forum, Also Rabit doesnt detect Cards Properly anyway.



I'm sure VuurVOS didn't mean to be rude. The thing is that this question is asked too many times. Three times just in this thread for example.
What X1xxx card are you using that your BIOS is not being properly processed using RaBiT?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sapphire Radeon x1950 Pro AGP 512, it doesnt detect the Max amt of ram, yet ATI CCC does.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 8, 2008)

I see. That shouldn't be such a big problem. Fact is that the memory amount isn't really contained inside the BIOS. 
The BIOS is a computer program that is run at boot up. At this time, the card figures out the memory amount and, for newer cards, also timings etc. by some trial and error. So, programs that analyze BIOS files just as RaBiT or RBE have difficulties determining these things. The CCC however doesn't because the BIOS feeds its findings into a controller chip after determining the memory settings. CCC and "runtime" programs like RivaTuner or ATT can revert to these information directly, of course.
So, just go ahead and try RaBiT for your case. I'm pretty sure it will work for you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dude I know what bios is, it is Basic Input Output System, it is the firmware of the System, with out that system a Computer or component cant function properly, as that is low level software.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 8, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dude I know what bios is, it is Basic Input Output System, it is the firmware of the System, with out that system a Computer or component cant function properly, as that is low level software.



I didn't mean to explain to you what a BIOS is per se but that it just _determines_ what memory amount there is installed on the card and that there is no such thing as a simple value inside the BIOS that contains this information.


----------



## arroyo (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi BAGZZlash!

I found fantastic bios for HD4850. It's not working with reference cards, but it has limits in overdrive 800/1300 and it's directly from ASUS TOP card.
You can use thoose CCC limits in new RBE.

Man...I just can't wait for new release. Just need to push my baby (4850) a little bit more.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 9, 2008)

arroyo said:


> Hi BAGZZlash!
> 
> I found fantastic bios for HD4850. It's not working with reference cards, but it has limits in overdrive 800/1300 and it's directly from ASUS TOP card.
> You can use thoose CCC limits in new RBE.
> ...



Thanks, man. Will replace my 4850 750 MHz signature as soon as it's tested.


----------



## arroyo (Sep 9, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> Thanks, man. Will replace my 4850 750 MHz signature as soon as it's tested.



SO YOU HAVE 750 SIGNATURE!!!

Please, let me test it. Remember that I've first post here quote about higher limits on Gainward 4850 GS.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 9, 2008)

arroyo said:


> SO YOU HAVE 750 SIGNATURE!!!
> 
> Please, let me test it. Remember that I've first post here quote about higher limits on Gainward 4850 GS.



You got a PM!


----------



## mau3d (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the program, it was a great idea 

I would like to see the HD 4670 on the supported cards list. It is a great card, but unfortunately from what I'm reading on forums, some manufacturers have not done a good job with the powerplay settings. The ATI reference card is able to downclock at 165 MHz (GPU) and 249 MHz (memory) in IDLE, but (for example) the 4670 from PowerColor which I'm planning to buy, is clocked down only at 500 MHz (GPU) and 750 MHz (memory).

thank you again


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2008)

mau3d said:


> Thanks for the program, it was a great idea
> 
> I would like to see the HD 4670 on the supported cards list. It is a great card, but unfortunately from what I'm reading on forums, some manufacturers have not done a good job with the powerplay settings. The ATI reference card is able to downclock at 165 MHz (GPU) and 249 MHz (memory) in IDLE, but (for example) the 4670 from PowerColor which I'm planning to buy, is clocked down only at 500 MHz (GPU) and 750 MHz (memory).
> 
> thank you again



well to tell you this, overclocking defeats the purpose of powerplay, just like overclocking the CPU it affects SpeedStep and Cool n Quiet if you want to have such features, run ATI Tray tools or something


----------



## mau3d (Oct 17, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> well to tell you this, overclocking defeats the purpose of powerplay, just like overclocking the CPU it affects SpeedStep and Cool n Quiet if you want to have such features, run ATI Tray tools or something



Do you mean that, because the 4670 from PowerColor is factory overclocked (just 20 MHz on the GPU only), its powerplay doesn't work like the reference ATI card, or/and it is not possible to downclock the card in IDLE at the same level of the ATI, by using RBE? The HIS 4670 Turbo of one of my friends, which is overclocked too (30 MHz on the GPU only), in IDLE is going down automatically to 165 MHz (same of the ATI reference), without using any software like rivatuner, CCC and so on.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2008)

mau3d said:


> Do you mean that, because the 4670 from PowerColor is factory overclocked (just 20 MHz on the GPU only), its powerplay doesn't work like the reference ATI card, or/and it is not possible to downclock the card in IDLE at the same level of the ATI, by using RBE? The HIS 4670 Turbo of one of my friends, which is overclocked too (30 MHz on the GPU only), in IDLE is going down automatically to 165 MHz (same of the ATI reference), without using any software like rivatuner, CCC and so on.



well it may work since its factory, but you may want to ask ATI and Powercolor on that, since factory overclock tends to be different from user overclock.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Oct 17, 2008)

mau3d said:


> I would like to see the HD 4670 on the supported cards list. It is a great card, but unfortunately from what I'm reading on forums, some manufacturers have not done a good job with the powerplay settings. The ATI reference card is able to downclock at 165 MHz (GPU) and 249 MHz (memory) in IDLE, but (for example) the 4670 from PowerColor which I'm planning to buy, is clocked down only at 500 MHz (GPU) and 750 MHz (memory).



I have no reason to believe RBE doesn't support the card. I even have its device ID added since v1.16. Just try it. 



eidairaman1 said:


> well to tell you this, overclocking defeats the purpose of powerplay, just like overclocking the CPU it affects SpeedStep and Cool n Quiet if you want to have such features, run ATI Tray tools or something



On the contrary. While software overclocking using programs like RivaTuner, ATI Tray Tools or Overdrive itself disables PowerPlay (in most cases), overclocking using BIOS modifications keeps PowerPlay intact and working. You can even squeeze a little more power saving out of it.



eidairaman1 said:


> well it may work since its factory, but you may want to ask ATI and Powercolor on that, since factory overclock tends to be different from user overclock.



Factory overclocking is done using alternative BIOSes. So far, you're right: It's different from _normal_ user overclocking (if this is being referred to by software overclocking as mentioned above) as it is pretty much what RBE offers to do.


----------



## mau3d (Oct 17, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> I have no reason to believe RBE doesn't support the card. I even have its device ID added since v1.16. Just try it.



Thank you for your answer . I asked that thing because the 4670 was not present on the "Which video cards are supported?" list in this page: http://www.techpowerup.com/rbe/ . I guess that list was not updated.

When I will buy the card, I'll try RBE for sure


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2008)

what i was getting at with Tray tools etc, is you can have a preset to downclock it below stock, after your finished playing games etc.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Oct 17, 2008)

mau3d said:


> Thank you for your answer . I asked that thing because the 4670 was not present on the "Which video cards are supported?" list in this page: http://www.techpowerup.com/rbe/ . I guess that list was not updated.
> 
> When I will buy the card, I'll try RBE for sure



Yeah, I don't update this list every time 'cause I'm too lazy. It's more like a suggestion of supported cards, you know...? 



eidairaman1 said:


> what i was getting at with Tray tools etc, is you can have a preset to downclock it below stock, after your finished playing games etc.



I see. Funny, isn't it? What people are doing with that fine ATI Tray Tools and its profile features is pretty much the same thing that ATI built into hardware for their cards...


----------



## mau3d (Oct 17, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> Yeah, I don't update this list every time 'cause I'm too lazy. It's more like a suggestion of supported cards, you know...?



Well.. at this point I suggest you to have in mind to update that card list. I think it will not take you so much time, and you will save more time in the future by avoid other questions like mine of this morning . 

Another small tip is to add, in that page, the date of the various releases of RBE (close to the release number), and the supported Windows versions (XP, Vista 32bit/64bit and so on). Small things to manage in a more professional way the software information, which I always found very useful .


Thank you again for your help, and best regards from Italy


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 10, 2009)

What about having a option to adjust memory timings like Nibitor and RaBit?


----------



## Baja (May 5, 2009)

I would like adding support for the MSI 4850/4830 new design PCB (R4850-2Dxxx and R4830-T2Dxxx)

The voltage regulation controller chip of these boards is not in a Volterra VT11xx and is a RICHTEK RT8802A


----------



## geogeo (Nov 23, 2009)

it will be nice if I can edit the shared memory size from system memory. my HD4350 has 256MB memory on card, but it still shares another 256MB from system, sot totally 512MB. 

I think it is not necessory, 256MB is enough, I like more system mem for working. I want to disable the hyper-memory. 

thanks.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 3, 2009)

how about some hd5XXX loving.  I would really like to modify my stock clocks and voltages.


----------



## scamps (Dec 4, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> how about some hd5XXX loving.  I would really like to modify my stock clocks and voltages.



+1


----------



## 1BadMoJoe (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey nice work on RBE, Thank you I've been dealing with ATI/XFX about the sensor input which controls the fan I used RBE it to change the auto-fan slope in power play and set 797/990 as default for 3D mode. Now my card doesn't VRU on a XFX4870x2 stable @797/990 w/improved fan controler slope no matter what I throw at it. Thank you finnily some one who understands what the problem is.

I do have a suggestion/idea actullay its more of a question right now, as with the VT1165 that controls GPU voltage is there a chip that controls the memory voltage output? 

For example my DDR5 memory reads an output 1.58v under load 1.61v@ idel, I would like to give it a 400mV push up to see what effacts would happen other than more heat output, which of course IS what the real problem is that causes a card to VRU.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 3, 2010)

1BadMoJoe said:


> Hey nice work on RBE, Thank you I've been dealing with ATI/XFX about the sensor input which controls the fan I used RBE it to change the auto-fan in power play and set 797/990 as default for 3D mode. Now my card doesn't VRU on a XFX4870x2 stable @797/990 w/improved fan controler slope no matter what I throw at it. Thank you finnily some one who understands what the problem is.
> 
> I do have a suggestion/idea actullay its more of a question right now, as with the VT1165 that controls GPU voltage is there a chip that controls the memory voltage output?
> 
> For example my DDR5 memory reads an output 1.58v under load 1.61v@ idel, I would like to give it a 400mV push up to see what effacts would happen other than more heat output, which of course IS what the real problem is that causes a card to VRU.



As far as I know the 4870X2 has two VT1165s, one of them is supposed to control memory voltage. At least for the 5870 this seems to hold. Unfortunately I don't have much time right now to support RBE. Maybe I'll get some time in the weeks to come...


----------



## Formula350 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ketxxx said:


> What about having a option to adjust memory timings like Nibitor and RaBit?



I agree. That was the only reason I DLed RBE, was hoping it had the option to do that with a buddy's 3850, after I had some good success with his 9800 N/P (1K point gain in Aquamark just by timings, no clock changes). Sadly RaBiT doesn't have support for anything newer than Feb-07 (assuming it didn't use a previous chip). 

And not to beat a dead x1000 horse, but RaBiT is getting a bit long in the tooth. For my buddy's 9700 Pro and 9800 N/P I went right to RaBiT, except with every version I've tried, I get CRC errors. While so far I'm still able to successfully modify the BIOS, I am starting to think that there is a big compatibility issue with Vista. Every version says there is a problem with the RaBiT.sys, and that hasn't been updated since 06. Then there's something that got me kinda worried, is that the later versions report a few different timings than what older versions do, for the same exact BIOS that was opened. For example, the CL in 1.7.0 is 4, yet in 2.2.0 it's 7! Makes you wonder which one you're supposed to pay attention to... Now what all that has to do with a x1000 series card, is that lots of people still use those and more of them are making the change to Vista/7, and with my recent findings, I'm slightly reluctant to try re-modding my BIOS since I'm now using 7  While sure, I am really considering a 5770, I didn't plan to get rid of my 1950! I also tested out a few of the 1950 BIOS files in the repository, and either they had a few settings (literally) available, or the only thing that came up was the main page IDs and the video settings.

Anyways, if no x1000 cards, please consider the option to edit timings! With the exception of that, I really liked what RBE had to offer, so I must say you've done a great job with the program! 

EDIT: Oh and if possible, not sure if it's a BIOS tweakable function, ability to increase memory voltage


----------



## Astennu (Jan 26, 2010)

BAGZZlash

I wonder if it would be possible to add the memory voltage for the HD5xxx series. AMD had a tool that can change the memory voltage on the 5970. That might be the same on the other HD58 and HD57 cards. Do you think this is possible ?

I know you are still working on the GPU voltage control for the HD5 series. But in the past we had the X18xx and X19xx series that had the option aswell. That was very nice 

But i realy love RBE thanks for your efforts !! (i also made a small donation because i use this tool quite a lot.) 

Keep up the good work !

Edit:

I see someone else already requested this feature


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 26, 2010)

Astennu said:


> BAGZZlash
> 
> I wonder if it would be possible to add the memory voltage for the HD5xxx series. AMD had a tool that can change the memory voltage on the 5970. That might be the same on the other HD58 and HD57 cards. Do you think this is possible ?
> 
> ...



I wonder as well. 
Problem is that software that programs the card's controller directly (during run-time) has to modify memory values in this controller. This controller is (more or less) well documented by ATI, so you just look up how to do what you want to do with the controller and code it.

Modifying the BIOS is a little different/more complicated. You have to figure out how and where the values you wanna change are saved inside the BIOS. There is no documentation around, so researching is the most time-eating part in developing RBE. It takes lots and lots of trial-and-error and without having one of those cards myself, it's almost impossible to find stuff out.

So I'm pretty willing to implement stuff and it's easy to do as long as I know _what_ I'm doing there.
Maybe I'll get more time for researching in the future again, we'll see. However, thanks for your accolade!


----------



## Formula350 (Jan 26, 2010)

BAGZZ: If you manage to find out where the memory voltage tables are (maybe see if ATi Tray Tools can as it lets me change the Memory I/O voltage on my 1950, but neither the GPU or Memory voltages take effect if I hit apply even though they both are there, only the Mem I/O lets me), you should make a "one stop shop" app for ATi video cards  Pick up where Wizz left off with ATiTools, and have RBE let people do real time voltages for GPU/Memory + memory timings, overclocking, stress testing and sensor readouts, along with everything it currently offers. With modding a BIOS in general being a dangerous task, there really isn't much warning you'd have to add for the voltages and timings  For me, even though I am still rocking my x1950, I have to use RaBiT, ATi Tray Tools and (while not a necessity) GPUTool to do all I want. RaBiT for real time GPU volting and mem timings, ATT for memory voltage and it's my primary app for overclocking and I prefer to use GPUTool for it's stress testing since it's FPS holds a constant where ATT jumps around 100+ fps and I don't know if what I changed actually had any impact :\

I know it's asking quite a bit, but might be a good goal to work towards ^_^


----------



## Astennu (Jan 27, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> I wonder as well.
> Problem is that software that programs the card's controller directly (during run-time) has to modify memory values in this controller. This controller is (more or less) well documented by ATI, so you just look up how to do what you want to do with the controller and code it.
> 
> Modifying the BIOS is a little different/more complicated. You have to figure out how and where the values you wanna change are saved inside the BIOS. There is no documentation around, so researching is the most time-eating part in developing RBE. It takes lots and lots of trial-and-error and without having one of those cards myself, it's almost impossible to find stuff out.
> ...



I have the idea that its the same with the 5850 and the 5870. My 5850 with 5850 bios would only run 900-1125. I know the 5870 upps the core voltage. But my memory also saw a boost. After the 5870 bios i could do 950-1225. So there is a chance that the 5850 bios also uses the lower memory voltage like the 5970 at default.

This might make it more easy to find out. I understand your problem that without a 5850 you cant realy test it. I hope you get enough donations to buy one 



Formula350 said:


> BAGZZ: If you manage to find out where the memory voltage tables are (maybe see if ATi Tray Tools can as it lets me change the Memory I/O voltage on my 1950, but neither the GPU or Memory voltages take effect if I hit apply even though they both are there, only the Mem I/O lets me), you should make a "one stop shop" app for ATi video cards  Pick up where Wizz left off with ATiTools, and have RBE let people do real time voltages for GPU/Memory + memory timings, overclocking, stress testing and sensor readouts, along with everything it currently offers. With modding a BIOS in general being a dangerous task, there really isn't much warning you'd have to add for the voltages and timings  For me, even though I am still rocking my x1950, I have to use RaBiT, ATi Tray Tools and (while not a necessity) GPUTool to do all I want. RaBiT for real time GPU volting and mem timings, ATT for memory voltage and it's my primary app for overclocking and I prefer to use GPUTool for it's stress testing since it's FPS holds a constant where ATT jumps around 100+ fps and I don't know if what I changed actually had any impact :\
> 
> I know it's asking quite a bit, but might be a good goal to work towards ^_^



Its not that easy. With the X1800, X1900 and X1950 its different. From day one there where tools that could change: GPu, Mem and Mem I/O voltage. I dont know why but i think AMD wanted to do something special for the OC people. But this might be something that w1zzard knows. Because ATi Tool had support for those things.

So because your 1950 can it does not mean the others can aswell. They might because on the HD4 and HD5 there is a digital PWM for the memory. In that case you get the problem where BAGZZlash was talking about. Try to find out how the bios controlls it.


----------



## Formula350 (Jan 28, 2010)

Astennu said:


> IIts not that easy. With the X1800, X1900 and X1950 its different. From day one there where tools that could change: GPu, Mem and Mem I/O voltage. I dont know why but i think AMD wanted to do something special for the OC people. But this might be something that w1zzard knows. Because ATi Tool had support for those things.
> 
> So because your 1950 can it does not mean the others can aswell. They might because on the HD4 and HD5 there is a digital PWM for the memory. In that case you get the problem where BAGZZlash was talking about. Try to find out how the bios controlls it.



Ahh ok. Perhaps Bagzz could requizition the code for the module from the RivaTuner guy/s. They are working with MSI I believe, to make their software overclocking app, but because it uses the same PWM as quite a lot of the other HD5 (and I believe it supports some HD4 cards as well), it works on other brands. 

I'd just love to finally see a one-stop-shop for a tuning app  I've always been stuck with having to utilize a multitude of different programs and never been able to voice that frustration  So while RBE doesn't currently work for anything I own, I do plan to have something it can tune, and was hoping to maybe eliminate 3 or 4 programs lol To effectively tune my aging 939, I use nV's nTune so I can adjust the HT multiplier and FSB speed, SysTool to change the CPU mult and a combination of SysTool and MemSet for the memory timings with Gigabyte's EasyTune for CPU voltage  I usually use A64Tweaker but just haven't DLed it yet, but still I can't change the voltage with it or I think the HT multiplier -_-

Anywho [/rant]


----------



## VuurVOS (Jan 29, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Ahh ok. Perhaps Bagzz could requizition the code for the module from the RivaTuner guy/s. They are working with MSI I believe, to make their software overclocking app, but because it uses the same PWM as quite a lot of the other HD5 (and I believe it supports some HD4 cards as well), it works on other brands.


Its already under development since a guy give him some usefull information 

One note: Code can only be modified, not be added. So inserting a new module in the bios isn't possible.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 29, 2010)

VuurVOS said:


> Its already under development since a guy give him some usefull information



Wonder who that guy was...


----------



## Formula350 (Jan 30, 2010)

VuurVOS said:


> Its already under development since a guy give him some usefull information
> 
> One note: Code can only be modified, not be added. So inserting a new module in the bios isn't possible.



Well I didn't exactly mean add a module into a BIOS, but rather to add the info into RBE to allow the ability to soft-volt mod cards that have the PWM's which support that. Since there are some folks who've made apps that do that, that is what I meant by talking to those people to find out how they accomplished it. That would then eliminate Bagzz from having to do a lot of digging in a BIOS and/or reading tech doc's.

Glad to hear it is an 'in the works' feature though! Thanks


----------



## sparksltd (Jan 31, 2010)

*Change fan speed on 5870 with RBE 1.23 but doesnt work?*

Iv changed the fan speed on my Sapphire 5870 to run faster but nothing has changed.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 31, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Well I didn't exactly mean add a module into a BIOS, but rather to add the info into RBE to allow the ability to soft-volt mod cards that have the PWM's which support that. Since there are some folks who've made apps that do that, that is what I meant by talking to those people to find out how they accomplished it. That would then eliminate Bagzz from having to do a lot of digging in a BIOS and/or reading tech doc's.
> 
> Glad to hear it is an 'in the works' feature though! Thanks



I explained here that developing a BIOS editor is quite different from developing an on-the-fly video card control program like RivaTuner or ATT. Those guys do a terrific job and I don't intent to even try to copy those fine programs. RBE is a BIOS editor and it will stay a BIOS editor. Nothing of what you suggest is "in the works". Sorry If you got that wrongly.


----------



## Formula350 (Feb 2, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> I explained here that developing a BIOS editor is quite different from developing an on-the-fly video card control program like RivaTuner or ATT. Those guys do a terrific job and I don't intent to even try to copy those fine programs. RBE is a BIOS editor and it will stay a BIOS editor. Nothing of what you suggest is "in the works". Sorry If you got that wrongly.



No problem  

So not to be any more of a pest; are BIOS adjustable options for memory voltage, or at the very least timings, a planned addition? Those are the big two I'd like to see in just a BIOS editor. I know you mentioned it being hard since you don't have the cards to actually test it with, but I wonder is Wizz could put you one as a reviewer so you COULD have access to them, at least for a little while  Maybe even the companies would be willing to send out a card for a few weeks to use for development 

And sorry for this ignorance, but since the newest ATi card I own is my x1950, is that "Auto-adjust" memory timing feature still present in the newer cards? I saw that Wizz had put in an option in ATiTool to turn that off. Reason I ask, is when I was originally tuning it's BIOS, I thought I was getting away with timings that I wasn't, and when I tried to set the timings in real time to what the BIOS is (as I thought years ago) tuned for, it was no where near stable lol So long ramble short, if it is in there, and can be shut off in the BIOS, maybe have that ability? While it did allow me to get from 690mhz all the way to 850mhz, it had left out a significant amount of performance due to quite loose timings.

K I'll let you be until I _actually_ have a card that is supported by RBE :S Thanks for putting up with me


----------



## sysakPL (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey mate! RBE doesn't seem to support HD4570 in my sony vaio laptop. It's like it doesn't seem to be recognised as ATI card at all. Could you please try adding support for this model? I suppose Vendor ID is important, so there is a printscreen of GPU-Z http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/6744/49999658.jpg
If you can't do this please let me know anyways. 
Cheers and have a great day!


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 22, 2010)

sysakPL said:


> Hey mate! RBE doesn't seem to support HD4570 in my sony vaio laptop. It's like it doesn't seem to be recognised as ATI card at all. Could you please try adding support for this model? I suppose Vendor ID is important, so there is a printscreen of GPU-Z http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/6744/49999658.jpg
> If you can't do this please let me know anyways.
> Cheers and have a great day!



Hi!

Please send me the BIOS.
And btw: Let's communicate in the thread from now on, not by PM. Okay? 

Kind regards
BAGZZlash​


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 22, 2010)

sysakPL said:
			
		

> That's the problem. I can't even acquire it from the computer. Tried winflash (program doesn't start up probably because im using win 7 x64, but newest release should have that sorted, but it still doesn't work in exactly same way.) I also tried atiflash and it can't acquire it neither, but i didn't try forcing it or anything. What do you think is wrong?



On notebooks it's usually hard. Even if you could rip the BIOS off the card there's no known way to flash a new (or modified) BIOS up there. Try looking around for ATI notebook flashing, I don't have any experience with that.


----------



## sysakPL (Feb 22, 2010)

ok. understood. I don't know whether there is any difference and if there is I have no clue where. But If you think there might be a way that could possibly help this problem, please give it a try. I know people are flashing Acers with the same chipset and gpu, so I thought it shouldn't be an awful lot harder on a sony.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 22, 2010)

ATIFlash doesn't work either? Btw, you can't _force_ ATIFlash to do anything about BIOS extraction.
My best guess would be installing a 32 bit windows. Try WinFlash then. If it still doesn't work then, you will almost certain at least be able to _extract_ your BIOS on a 32 bit windows using this. Still, you have no method to flash a BIOS, then.
What kind of boot device do you use to apply ATIFlash?


----------



## mkchiu (Mar 6, 2010)

*uP6204 support*

The Diamond 570PE51GT with the Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro seems effectively identical to the Power Color 5770 PCS+ with uP6204 reviewed by Tech Power Up, and does not appear to accept changes to the voltages via the BIOS (via direct entry of voltage values listed in the uP6204 datasheet).  I assume all such cards with the AC aftermarket cooling use the uP6204 and have Vendor IDs of 1787h--that's what looking through the TPU VGA BIOS database seemed to indicate.

The MSI HAWK appears to use the uP6204 too, but a custom PCB layout, so I'm unsure how much use (any current work relating to) the HAWK would be for the Accelero L2 Pro cards with the uP6204.



Some of what I'm using:

RBE 1.25
ATIflash 3.79

The stock BIOSes on those cards appear to be 1.2000V, resulting in around 1.156V regards of the value inputted in RBE.  I do need to confirm the voltages I'm measuring are actually the Vgpu.  I wasn't planning on voltage measurements on this card, so I was leaning over and around things to get the 1.156V.



ED:  Since HAWK w/ uP6204 works with RBE, I will assume the other cards are "broken".  So no need for uP6204 in RBE.


----------



## Pirate85 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well ive not read all through the Thread, but what i wanna ask is if there is any Possibility to make RBE work with the Fancontrollers the 5770 was using. Its currently not possible to change any Fantable cause its simply a dummy which is displayed (change the values does not affect anything)

What would u need to implement this into RBE? Ive an Powercolor 5770 1Gb V3 here and an Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X 1Gb

best regards

Martin


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 8, 2010)

Pirate85 said:


> What would u need to implement this into RBE? Ive an Powercolor 5770 1Gb V3 here and an Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X 1Gb



Thanks, send me both... 
Seriously: I need a 5xx0 card for research. W1zzard is sending me a 5830. When it arrives I'll get to know it inside and out and hope to find something.


----------



## Pirate85 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, i really would send u a card - but i think it would be a bit expansive cause i was livin in Germany ^^ 

Ive finally 4 Cards here... 2x Sapphire and 2x Powercolor...  is there any way i could help ya?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 8, 2010)

Pirate85 said:


> Well, i really would send u a card - but i think it would be a bit expansive cause i was livin in Germany ^^
> 
> Ive finally 4 Cards here... 2x Sapphire and 2x Powercolor...  is there any way i could help ya?



I'm living in Germany as well, in Cologne, to be precise. And you? 

/edit: Oh, I see: Near Leipzig.


----------



## Pirate85 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmmm, than it should be easy... i was sellin the two Powercolors currently in HWluxx, but if my friend was able to wait a few more Days i might be able to send ya one of my Sapphire 5770s (almost they should all have same Fanmanagment implemented in Vbios i think)


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 8, 2010)

No man, I wasn't serious. Anyway: A card for a few days wouldn't help me. The 5830 W1zzard is sending me (hopefully) has the same fan control issue. I'm diggin' into it as soon as I can. But great thanks for the generous offer!


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 8, 2010)

There any way to modify the IGP BIOSes, for say the 890GX? I tried RaBiT and RBE, with no luck from either. RaBiT did offer _SOME_ info in the Log area, but nothing of any use that I could see.

Here is what I believe to be the BIN for it. _D is from VGA location in the motherboard BIOS, which _H is from the OEM location. They seem to be the same file though, but figured I'd include both just in case


----------



## theorw (Mar 8, 2010)

mkchiu said:


> The Diamond 570PE51GT with the Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro seems effectively identical to the Power Color 5770 PCS+ with uP6204 reviewed by Tech Power Up, and does not appear to accept changes to the voltages via the BIOS (via direct entry of voltage values listed in the uP6204 datasheet).  I assume all such cards with the AC aftermarket cooling use the uP6204 and have Vendor IDs of 1787h--that's what looking through the TPU VGA BIOS database seemed to indicate.
> 
> The MSI HAWK appears to use the uP6204 too, but a custom PCB layout, so I'm unsure how much use (any current work relating to) the HAWK would be for the Accelero L2 Pro cards with the uP6204.
> 
> ...



Regarding all these mentioned here, i have and IDENTICAL to the 5770PCS+ vga,connect3d, that has the 6204 too same cooler...It gives 1,99-2,03 volts under load.I tried voltage edit via BIOS but no results.I also tried flashing HAWK bios but i got blank screen and i had to reflash to get it working again...
So the thing is,when are we going to have I2C support?
Currently i ve hardmodded the card and run 1000core.
If anyone need feedback i ll gladly offer!


----------



## mkchiu (Mar 10, 2010)

theorw said:


> Regarding all these mentioned here, i have and IDENTICAL to the 5770PCS+ vga,connect3d, that has the 6204 too same cooler...It gives 1,99-2,03 volts under load.I tried voltage edit via BIOS but no results.I also tried flashing HAWK bios but i got blank screen and i had to reflash to get it working again...
> So the thing is,when are we going to have I2C support?
> Currently i ve hardmodded the card and run 1000core.
> If anyone need feedback i ll gladly offer!



Where on the board are you measuring the 1.99 to 2.03V?  Is that after your hardmod--and I'm assuming you're changing boot-up resistor dividers?

Assuming all the 5770s like 5770 PCS+ [BIOS Vendor ID = 0x1787 - (HIS, Club3D, Jetway, Powercolor, Triplex and others] are from the same design, then all such boards likely have a schematic (design) problem or video BIOS problem.  If you're going to the trouble of rework resistors (my assumption) it should be straightforward to verify the serial bus is actually seeing (control) bits at all.


----------



## Formula350 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ability to modify the *2D* clocks in the "CCC Profile Editor". Unless the edits I made to the XML are correct and CCC just refuses to implement my requested clocks  In which case that being added to RBE would be of no help (at least to me).


----------



## Charly (Dec 5, 2010)

Increase the CCC limits for 6850/6870


----------



## BAGZZlash (Dec 5, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Ability to modify the *2D* clocks in the "CCC Profile Editor". Unless the edits I made to the XML are correct and CCC just refuses to implement my requested clocks  In which case that being added to RBE would be of no help (at least to me).


Damn, I didn't know that anyone even uses that thing.  I'll look into it as soon as I find the time.



Charly said:


> Increase the CCC limits for 6850/6870


What makes you think that this won't work? Did you try method 1 or method 2?


----------



## Charly (Dec 5, 2010)

method 2, cause I don't have signed biosses for method 1


----------



## BAGZZlash (Dec 5, 2010)

Charly said:


> method 2, cause I don't have signed biosses for method 1



And what the outcome?


----------



## Charly (Dec 5, 2010)

Can't boot into windows, get a black screen, monitor "shuts" down.


----------



## Formula350 (Dec 6, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Damn, I didn't know that anyone even uses that thing.  I'll look into it as soon as I find the time.



Well lol I don't exactly use it since I just use CCC or Afterburner to adjust 3D clocks and fan, but there isn't a way to adjust the 2D clocks via driver or profile that I've found. Only thing that will allow for low enough clocks is ATiTrayTools, where as Afterburner (and I think CCC) only allow for a minimum of 400MHz core and 600MHz mem :\ And last time I used ATT to set clocks on BOTH cards it crashed the system, so I haven't tried again heh I have a feeling it will still.

I unno maybe I'll dig into the driver files and see if any of them stand out as controlling the clocks for 2D, 3D and multimedia. I mean I don't really know what I'm doing, but it'll give me something to do lol


----------



## Charly (Dec 12, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Damn, I didn't know that anyone even uses that thing.  I'll look into it as soon as I find the time.
> 
> 
> What makes you think that this won't work? Did you try method 1 or method 2?



Can u fix it?


----------



## Martin von R (Jan 14, 2011)

rbe 1.27 NO VTT SET,to HD6870 ? why


----------



## novadaemon (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm still getting a black screen going into windows when flashing a 6850 bios with modified clocks to my Gigabyte 6850.... a fix for that would be nice.


----------



## chamu (Jan 19, 2011)

Can you show VGA memory timing example cas latency


----------



## chamu (Jan 19, 2011)

RBE very useful to change memory clock. because I found VGA vendor set memory clock highest at boot. For example, i check VGA memory hardware, they use 1GB DDR3 PC-1066 (Hynix H5TQ1G63BFR-G7C) and usually run at 533MHz but they setting run at 873Mhz. This situation will shortly damage with your VGA memory hardware.


----------



## zalbard (Jun 3, 2011)

More different voltages modified for reference 6950/70 cards.
People cross-flashing 6950 to 6970 increase memory voltage and this is why it is recommended to unlock 6950's BIOS, right? So we should be definitely able to adjust that and give cards more MVDCC (Memory Core Logic Voltage).
MVDDQ modification (Memory Voltage supplied to the output buffers of the video card memory) is probably impossible, but I could be wrong.
VDDCI (I/O bus voltage) was modifiable for 5870 using RBE (it was mistakenly called vMem). I believe we might be able to control that on rev1 6950/70.

Next, let's have a look at MSI Lightning's BIOS. 6970 Lightning's BIOS features 2.5x PowerTune Range and 2000/2000 Overdrive limits (in M position, perhaps the card has three BIOS chips?).







We gotta be able to retrieve both and benefit from it for our rev1 reference cards. And no, I don't like the software method, re-doing it after reinstalls is not fun. :\


----------



## DOM (Jun 10, 2011)

my laptops 6570M 1gb  ddr5 doesnt work with  RBE 

ill post the bios i saved off gpu-z when i get home from work


----------



## vnt (Aug 3, 2011)

*Hd 6770*



BAGZZlash said:


> If you got ideas of more features to add, please post them here!



Hi developer,
i look at your tool and it's missing HD 6770.


----------



## Overdriven (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you BAGZZlash for RBE.

Using RBE was able to unlock card from 1408 to 1536 shaders on just purchased ASUS Radeon EAH6950 2GB DCII.

Cooling setup on this card with 2x 100mm fans and 3 slot cooler is awesome, stays quiet and cool under any load.

Also used ASUS' Smartdoctor to boost upper limit on CCC selectable clocks. Smartdoctor was able to boost GPU voltage, but must be set after each boot, and is way too buggy an app to remain installed on my PC. Uninstalling Smartdoctor left higher limits on CCC selectable clocks, but removed ability to boost voltage.

>> Have not been able to boost GPU voltage using RBE. Tried flashing card with several 6970 and other 6950 BIOSes that had voltage mods, but card never boots with these and must be flashed back. Card does not have reference voltage regulation.

>> Would be very grateful for addition of voltage mod capability for this card in RBE.


----------



## felipeunix (Sep 12, 2011)

Developers, congratulations for the work they do is really very good.

I'm feeling a lot missing, and I think many also in relation to the support of the HD 6750 and HD 6770.

big hug


----------



## adi2k (Oct 4, 2011)

*Support for Special HD6970*

Hi, can you add support for the GV-R697OC2 from Gigabyte?

This Card will support at this time not properly because the layout of the board is a special design from Gigabyte, so it´s impossible to flash a BIOS from another Card.



With regards,


Adrian


----------



## allshine (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey mate! RBE doesn't seem to support HD4570 in my sony vaio laptop. It's like it doesn't seem to be recognised as ATI card at all. Could you please try adding support for this model? I suppose Vendor ID is important, so there is a printscreen of GPU-Z http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/6744/49999658.jpg
If you can't do this please let me know anyways.
Cheers and have a great day!


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 15, 2012)

Will RBE get HD 7970 support? As it is a different arch im hoping we can alter clocks aswell as voltage..


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 15, 2012)

Could you (or someone else) send/post a 7970 BIOS?


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 15, 2012)

BAGZZlash said:


> Could you (or someone else) send/post a 7970 BIOS?



No problem link below to my original bios. 'Powercolor HD 7970'

http://www.mediafire.com/?iid3evo8yqkek3r

Hope this helps


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 15, 2012)

Also found this ASUS Unlocked or Test bios?

http://www.mediafire.com/?2prshj3zzbuupqb


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 23, 2012)

There are some 7970 bios' in the DB now. I can't wait for the new RBE!


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wander if BAGZZlash has had any time to look into it RBE supporting HD 7970's? It's a totally new arch. The current version doesn't regonise the HD 7970's bios as a bios. 

Really hope RBE will support it at some point, would be awesome to able to set clocks or at least voltages etc.

Happy to help if needed, will test bioses or whatever on my card, see if changing clocks etc works usng any RBE that is compatible...


----------



## Majestic (Jan 29, 2012)

*Requesting 7970 support* on behalf of 100+ members of the 7970 club at Overclock.net...... We are all waiting for you BAGZZlash. 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-owners-club/0_30

Denim-187 @ overclock.net


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry, I'm afraid it's not coming any soon. You see, first of all I don't have a lot of spare time for this at the moment. Second, the structure of the BIOS changed to a noticable degree with the 7xx0 generation cards, so supporting them would be a lot of effort to put in. And third, it's pointless to put in all the effort just to see that the catalyst drivers block any changes to the BIOS anyway.

Well, currently I'm thinking about giving the project out of my hands. What I need is a trustworthy VB6 coder that is skilled to some degree (requirements are not too high) and willing to maintain my (a little sloppy written) code. Maybe you can spread the word and find someone.


----------



## vedaire69 (Feb 6, 2012)

*7970 bioses*

ok i know bag is havving a tough time of it. so rbe is behind but does anyone know of another radeon bios editor im needing to modify my bios myself and cant find another.


----------



## vedaire69 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Rbe*

ok everyone we need to beg borrow plead and steal if necc. to get bag to please keep RBe going as it seems to be the only Bios editor available to us radeon users and without it. We can't edit any of the bioses for the 7900 series of cards.


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Feb 11, 2012)

BAGZZlash said:


> Second, the structure of the BIOS changed to a noticeable degree with the 7xx0 generation cards, so supporting them would be a lot of effort to put in. And third, it's pointless to put in all the effort just to see that the catalyst drivers block any changes to the BIOS anyway.


not even voltage editing? it was still working on HD69xx, and it was really useful because it allowed me to lower power consumption of my HD6970 (modded HD6950) by decreasing voltages to:
0.8V@250MHz (idle) 0.95V@500MHz (UVD) 1.075V@880MHz (3D), originally it was 
0.9V@250MHz (idle) 1.00V@500MHz (UVD) 1.175V@880MHz (3D).


----------



## Boomstick777 (Feb 11, 2012)

vedaire69 said:


> ok everyone we need to beg borrow plead and steal if necc. to get bag to please keep RBe going as it seems to be the only Bios editor available to us radeon users and without it. We can't edit any of the bioses for the 7900 series of cards.



Yeah totally agree, what can we do to help?


----------



## AndyK70 (Feb 27, 2012)

I would like to have to possibility to change the default refresh rates located in the bios.

It was possible (long time ago) with RadEdit from Alex Yakovlev, but this tool is not developed any more and the last version does not support newer cards.
I can't find any other tool to do the job and RBE is the best tool for that at the moment, just lacking this feature.


----------



## Devmode (Mar 13, 2012)

*Crossflashing*

I have the Radeon 6930 with BIOS switch. This videocard is very similar to FirePro V7900. Due to the fact that the program is not updated very often I find a useful opportunity to change the hardware id manually, of course, at user's own risk. This will allow at least try to enjoy the Radeon with FirePro driver without the use of third-party software and patches.
So please add more possibilities for crossflashing


----------



## svl7 (Apr 21, 2012)

BAGZZlash said:


> Well, currently I'm thinking about giving the project out of my hands. What I need is a trustworthy VB6 coder that is skilled to some degree (requirements are not too high) and willing to maintain my (a little sloppy written) code. Maybe you can spread the word and find someone.



First of all, thanks a lot for all the work you put in RBE, it's really a great tool with an astonishing amount of features.
I'm sorry to hear you don't seem to have any plans to further develop this tool, but I can understand this, such a project can be incredibly time consuming.

Did you ever think about making it an open source project? If all people had access to the source code, chances are that it would develop faster.
Of course you'd still need to find someone who manages the whole project, but if open sourced, the software would be more likely to be up to date with the latest cards.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 21, 2012)

svl7 said:


> Did you ever think about making it an open source project? If all people had access to the source code, chances are that it would develop faster.



opensourcing projects doesnt work in my experience. i tried a couple of times with simple things like plugins etc. the amount of people who have enough skill to just compile the source code is very small. serious programmers in the hardware scene are usually busy with their own projects.

with the current limitation in ati's driver (bios hash check), ati bios editing is basically dead until we find a good programmer to take a look at what the ati driver does and how to fix up the checksum or how to bypass it. volunteers are welcome to step forward (better be handy with windbg, ida pro and assembly)

nvidia introduced an even stronger system with gtx 680, but the hash check is not active in the driver, it is unknown whether it will be enabled or not, they have the infrastructure for it though


----------



## angushades (Apr 28, 2012)

Hmm so why did AMD add the bios switch for if its pretty hard to flash the chip anyways


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2012)

angushades said:


> Hmm so why did AMD add the bios switch for if its pretty hard to flash the chip anyways



its to prevent users from bricking the card


----------



## 404error (Jul 4, 2012)

not sure if this is still being worked on or even taking requests any more but i know lots of arcade enthusiasts would love to have the ability to force their card to output 15khz frequency rate to help drive their old arcade monitors. 

ultimarc sells these dinky rv630 based cards that can run 15khz for nearly 100 dollars.
http://www.ultimarc.com/JShopServer...ge=1&jssCart=57f8ecb2f4a78ebd6d05d7080be03118


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2012)

404error said:


> not sure if this is still being worked on or even taking requests any more but i know lots of arcade enthusiasts would love to have the ability to force their card to output 15khz frequency rate to help drive their old arcade monitors.
> 
> ultimarc sells these dinky rv630 based cards that can run 15khz for nearly 100 dollars.
> http://www.ultimarc.com/JShopServer...ge=1&jssCart=57f8ecb2f4a78ebd6d05d7080be03118



no longer being worked on.


----------



## Uğurhan Çavuş (Aug 9, 2013)

*About Radeon Bios Editor*

RBE why  not release   new version  ? 
why not add radeon hd 7000 series support ?
My graphic card Sapphire hd 7970 vapor-x 6 gb oc  gddr5 RBE not working my graphic card.
other bios editor nothing work


----------



## Law-II (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi



Uğurhan Çavuş said:


> RBE why  not release   new version  ?
> why not add radeon hd 7000 series support ?
> My graphic card Sapphire hd 7970 vapor-x 6 gb oc  gddr5 RBE not working my graphic card.
> other bios editor nothing work



"with the current limitation in ati's driver (bios hash check), ati bios editing is basically dead"

Please read here

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## mikmak (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi all, is there anyone so gentle to help me in preserving the genuinity of my edited mobility hd 4250 bios?
I have just adjusted the voltages that I needed with the help of atomdis but now I need to recalculate the hashes that will give me the same checksum.
This is my previous post:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-my-mobility-hd4250-bios.198463/#post-3076699
Unfortunately RBE does not allow me to recalculate the hashes due to the fact that is not able to recognize the bios as a good one.
Thank you!


----------

